# All pushed PPVs deleted....hooray!



## DavidC (Sep 19, 2006)

Yesterday, the expiration date on all the pushed PPVs was suddenly reset to 8/17. I had 10 - 14 of them, including the latest ones, like The Bank Job. At midnight, they were all deleted.

Anyone else have this happen? Could this be a suspension of the pushed PPV program?

I run an R15 300.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DavidC said:


> Yesterday, the expiration date on all the pushed PPVs was suddenly reset to 8/17. I had 10 - 14 of them, including the latest ones, like The Bank Job. At midnight, they were all deleted.
> 
> Anyone else have this happen? Could this be a suspension of the pushed PPV program?
> 
> I run an R15 300.


Haven't seen anything say they're suspending this. Anyway why so happy about this since it went to a partition on the DVR that's been reserved for DirecTV since they came out so it's not like it's taking any space from you?


----------



## DavidC (Sep 19, 2006)

RAD said:


> Haven't seen anything say they're suspending this. Anyway why so happy about this since it went to a partition on the DVR that's been reserved for DirecTV since they came out so it's not like it's taking any space from you?


Uh, hmm.

Rad, you might want to read some of the extensive posts here and elsewhere about the disastrous problems associated with the pushed PPVs, including, but not limited too, the interruption of user-scheduled recordings, and the forced deletion of user-recorded content to make room for the pushed PPVs; the admissions by CS reps the D* did indeed cause that problem with the program rollout; and the D* assertions that they are trying to come up with some kind of patch to repair the damage, all while irritating, once again, many, many customers.

So, if D* is suspending the program, I'm happy, because it means they won't be messing up my intentionally recorded content to make room for things that I could buy any time I wanted to from the 100s.

Snap.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DavidC said:


> Uh, hmm.
> 
> Rad, you might want to read some of the extensive posts here and elsewhere about the disastrous problems associated with the pushed PPVs, including, but not limited too, the interruption of user-scheduled recordings, and the forced deletion of user-recorded content to make room for the pushed PPVs; the admissions by CS reps the D* did indeed cause that problem with the program rollout; and the D* assertions that they are trying to come up with some kind of patch to repair the damage, all while irritating, once again, many, many customers.
> 
> ...


Sorry, didn't see those since I didn't see any of those problems on my R15-300, HR20-700's or HR21-100/AM21.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Me either. To my knowledge none of my 5 DVRs (1 HR21, 1 HR20, 2 R15s and 1 R22) have ever had an issue with a pushed recording.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Me either. To my knowledge none of my 5 DVRs (1 HR21, 1 HR20, 2 R15s and 1 R22) have ever had an issue with a pushed recording.


My R15-500 had a bunch of recordings deleted.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> My R15-500 had a bunch of recordings deleted.


And you know this was due to pushed PPV why, exactly, rather than your "Keep until" settings and free disk space?


----------



## unipat (Sep 5, 2006)

I am so glad they didn't load a bunch of new showcase movies. The showcase movies might not have been using available space on the DVR but there was absolutely a problem with the showcases that disappeared when the showcases expired.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> And you know this was due to pushed PPV why, exactly, rather than your "Keep until" settings and free disk space?


Because this happened when I could see the orange light staying on alot because this was when DirecTV started the program.Also I don't record alot I think I might have had maybe six or seven movies from premium channels on the hard drive.Also I have never found any premium channels movies deleted before DirecTV started the Movies and Now program.When I went to my List and found the movies gone was when I also went into Showcases and found PPV Movies listed.I also only found movies deleted on my R15-500,not my R22-100.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The showcase PPV movies only goofed up R15's (and possibly other models too) if the user had the HDD at 85% or more of their own recordings according to the "disk space meter". Even though the meter said they still could record 10 or 15 hours of shows (on the R15) it wouldn't let them and even deleted some of the user's own recordings.

After reading all the horror stories about "Movies Now", I figured out when they were pushed and went out of my way to be sure both tuners were busy recording during those hours. (most of the stuff I recorded got deleted the next day without watching it)

As a result, I suffered no ill-effects or deleted programs.

But a LOT of regular subscribers posted their horror stories and they were NOT happy campers. The problem was that they pushed SEVEN movies a week which were set to expire THREE WEEKS later meaning that up to TWENTY-ONE movies could be on a DVR at once!! That's a LOT of HDD space to say the least.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> I also only found movies deleted on my R15-500,not my R22-100.


I'll bet this is because the R22 series has a 320 Gb HDD and only allows the user to record 150 hours of SD programming. I.E. the HDD is half empty leaving PLENTY of space for "Movies Now". But wouldn't it be nice if they let R22 users fill up the drive with 250 or 300 hours of SD programming which it can hold?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> Me either. To my knowledge none of my 5 DVRs (1 HR21, 1 HR20, 2 R15s and 1 R22) have ever had an issue with a pushed recording.


I've not had a problem either. To be honest, I don't even know how to locate the pushed recordings to know if they've been deleted or not. Never paid any attention.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I've not had a problem either. To be honest, I don't even know how to locate the pushed recordings to know if they've been deleted or not. Never paid any attention.


I see from your signature line that you have the HR series DVR's that also have 320 Gb HDD's. I. E. your DVR's have PLENTY of reserve space for the "movies now" which is why you didn't have a problem.

They're gone now but next time you're in your playlist, hit the GREEN button to switch to the SHOWCASE tab and that's where they'd be if they were there!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Good to know, thanks Thomas.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> I see from your signature line that you have the HR series DVR's that also have 320 Gb HDD's. I. E. your DVR's have PLENTY of reserve space for the "movies now" which is why you didn't have a problem.
> 
> They're gone now but next time you're in your playlist, hit the GREEN button to switch to the SHOWCASE tab and that's where they'd be if they were there!


Not anymore.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> I'll bet this is because the R22 series has a 320 Gb HDD and only allows the user to record 150 hours of SD programming. I.E. the HDD is half empty leaving PLENTY of space for "Movies Now". But wouldn't it be nice if they let R22 users fill up the drive with 250 or 300 hours of SD programming which it can hold?


320GB Hard Drive=200 hours SD recording as per the R22-100/200 First Look.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

someone said they got "jumper" downloaded to theirs overnite....so its baaaack.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I guess I have been asleep at the wheel, as I have not noticed any pushed content on my HR20, but then again I have been wathcing a lot of olympics.

Where does the pushed content show up? Along with your own recordings?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> I guess I have been asleep at the wheel, as I have not noticed any pushed content on my HR20, but then again I have been wathcing a lot of olympics.
> 
> Where does the pushed content show up? Along with your own recordings?


Nope, it's in the Movies Now! & Showcases tab in your Playlist. Presss Green to swap tabs to see what's there.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

LameLefty said:


> Nope, it's in the Movies Now! & Showcases tab in your Playlist. Presss Green to swap tabs to see what's there.


thx. never made a habit of going there. I alway ignore the showcase messages on my DirecTIVOS also. I'll check it out.


----------



## Crunchy (Jul 22, 2008)

There should be customer settings to lock out pushed content and settings to set the hard drive partitioning. 

This is surely not a "green" technology. Pushed content increases power consumption on receiving equipment while content is pushed, even though it will never be accessed. If 2/10% of pushed programs cause a sale where the energy use is warranted, the rest of us and the environment pay with useless energy waste.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

The amount of power used while a drive is recording versus just spinning would be negligible.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> someone said they got "jumper" downloaded to theirs overnite....so its baaaack.


Well it was fun while it lasted.:lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Crunchy said:


> There should be customer settings to lock out pushed content and settings to set the hard drive partitioning.
> 
> This is surely not a "green" technology. Pushed content increases power consumption on receiving equipment while content is pushed, even though it will never be accessed. If 2/10% of pushed programs cause a sale where the energy use is warranted, the rest of us and the environment pay with useless energy waste.


Your kidding right?  :nono2:

Do you have any evidence that more power is used with Movies Now than without? Or you just ranting for the sake of ranting?


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

DavidC said:


> Yesterday, the expiration date on all the pushed PPVs was suddenly reset to 8/17. I had 10 - 14 of them, including the latest ones, like The Bank Job. At midnight, they were all deleted.
> 
> Anyone else have this happen? Could this be a suspension of the pushed PPV program?
> 
> I run an R15 300.


I have a R22-100 and all the movies are gone for me now.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Crunchy said:


> There should be customer settings to lock out pushed content and settings to set the hard drive partitioning.
> 
> This is surely not a "green" technology. Pushed content increases power consumption on receiving equipment while content is pushed, even though it will never be accessed. If 2/10% of pushed programs cause a sale where the energy use is warranted, the rest of us and the environment pay with useless energy waste.


Here is the flaw with your power usage idea:

DVRs work by always caching content. Whether recording, just playing live tv, or even when doing other things they are always caching the content on the 2 tuners to the hard drive. This results in the same amount of power consumption all the time.

Standby mode turns off the outputs, which could conserve a tiny bit of power, but you can still hear and tell that the hard drive is constantly caching the channels (a good thing so if you "turn off" the DVR you dont loose your cache)

Now the way the pushed PPVs work is that the receiver will tune to one of the hidden service channels and pull down the program and record it while you sleep or are not using it. This means that instead of caching or recording a channel, it is caching or recording the pushed PPV or showcase.

So, in other words, the DVR is always doing the same thing (recording off of 2 tuners), it just depends what it is recording. So power consumption is always the same.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

IMHO "Movies Now" will be sticking around, remember that on D11 there was a new channel labeled PUSH, as in push the content out to the DVR's.


----------

